# Outdoors > Fishing >  How not to be invited again....

## Beaker

So, what are peoples rules/piss off points, when you invite someone out for a fish, that either leads to a chat or just not inviting them again?





By the way, this is meant as a "if you are invited, please do this or not" type of thread. Trying to make the fishing better for all.

----------


## Dorkus

If someone brings ungutted butterfish back to my boat (spearfishing), they get one warning. After that, no more invites.

----------


## trapperjohn

Sooo many reasons,don't know where to start,

Most out there twat requested that we only fish for an hour so that he could be back on shore,so he can be at an appointment with his accountant,
 announced this just as we set of from boat ramp in boat.  FOUGHT EVERY URGE IN MY BODY NOT TO HAVE A SHIT FIT. *Arrrgh*

----------


## Micky Duck

wont help out with the cleaning of fish
wont eat fish
changes hook/bait lure every ten minutes
goes back and slaughters the spot...kills everything caught, regardless of size of condition

----------


## Jusepy

Bring bananas on boat ( ment to be baad luck)
doesnt help clean boat and gear after finishing fishing ,
Not helping out paying for gas for boat.

Just a few i can think of at the moment.

----------


## rugerman

My favourites are not offering to help clean the boat and not sharing "their" part of the catch if I caught F all. 
We all want to kick back and relax after a day out on the water but as you guys will know, there is a heap of work left to do before you can put the boat away and the fish in the fridge or oven.

----------


## Pengy

I get seasick very easilly, so am trying to edumacate myself to politely decline invitations  :Sad: 
Last thing I want is to ruin a trip

----------


## rugerman

Me too Pengy. Have you tried taking sealegs ? helps me.
Great time to find out you get seasick, after you buy a boat

----------


## mikee

I only took people who I knew would be good company, could drive a boat, back a trailer and bait their own hooks and generally be self sufficient.
Cleaning the boat etc was a job I prefered to do myself

----------


## Pengy

> I only took people who I knew would be good company, could drive a boat, back a trailer and bait their own hooks and generally be self sufficient.
> Cleaning the boat etc was a job I prefered to do myself


I can be good company. Can sort of drive a boat. Cant back a trailer to save my life, but you still took me out  :Wink:

----------


## trapperjohn

It will be their first and last trip if they decide to have a rant about the state of the economy or politics in general, I like to get on the water and remove myself from that shit talk that dos'nt achieve anything apart from distracting my attention from the fishing.

And if they ever use the word "woke" in general conversation, their dead to me.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> It will be their first and last trip if they decide to have a rant about the state of the economy or politics in general, I like to get on the water and remove myself from that shit talk that dos'nt achieve anything apart from distracting my attention from the fishing.
> 
> And if they ever use the word "woke" in general conversation, their dead to me.


Fair enough..BUT, do you have the courtesy to mention that before embarking or do you just rely on their ability to read your unspoken mind?

----------


## norsk

Failing  to Salute,or even worse a sloppy salute.

"Long way up,short way down" how hard is it?

----------


## m101a1

Not getting over side to hold boat while you go get tractor and trailer in calm water beach launching .

----------


## rugerman

Took one guy out and when we got back to the ramp he wouldn't get out of the boat till I had winched the boat up onto the trailer. There is a floating pontoon between the ramps but he wouldn't budge till I had driven up to the wash down area.

----------


## dannyb

> I get seasick very easilly, so am trying to edumacate myself to politely decline invitations 
> Last thing I want is to ruin a trip


me too, I get sea sick just standing on the beach  :Sick:  sad really as I love seafood.

----------


## Tahr

> It will be their first and last trip if they decide to have a rant about the state of the economy or politics in general, I like to get on the water and remove myself from that shit talk that dos'nt achieve anything apart from distracting my attention from the fishing.
> 
> And if they ever use the word "woke" in general conversation, their dead to me.


And the words "narrative" and "sheeple". Use them and they should be biffed over board.

----------


## greengiant

If he had a GOOD MAMMA, failing to act like she should have taught him to act. That covers a very wide variety of things. Anyone not knowing and willing to practice these things does not need to be invited to any gathering, much less confined with others on a boat!

----------


## DavidGunn

Seasick...I am sure I only get invited as to my ability to leave a burley trail.

----------


## DavidGunn

> Not getting over side to hold boat while you go get tractor and trailer in calm water beach launching .


Shouldn't have to get over the side, hold the boat offshore using the motor...what it is designed for. Always pisses me off that the boat skipper is the tractor/ute/car driver and wants his boat held in the shallows.

----------


## widerange

how about taking some c*nt who's a friend of a friend out,through incompetence be manages to break one of your (game) rods and refuses to even contribute to replacement coz he paid for some gas and his ho made a pie for the trip.
Of course he was all apologetic and agreed it was his responsibility until we were back onshore

----------


## bumblefoot

My brother went trout fishing with a guy once. My brother landed 3 or 4 trout and then hooked up again. The other guy had caught zilch. When my brother hooked up the guy walked up to him with a pair of scissors and cut his line..... True story...... Strange to say; but he didn't fish with him again..........  :Wink:

----------


## MB

Being late, just once.

----------


## gimp

Punctures.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I don't like people who expect me to be alright about them drinking piss all day. 
Sea sick people can be a bit irritating. Mainly because west coast (NI) fishing isn't a five minute trip. If they are nice people and genuinely hurting I will offer to take them back. If they are the loud mouth bullet proof type who turn into blubbering babies, spew you bastards. I've never been seasick, but I'm sure I'm going to get some grief if I ever am.
I won't usually accept money for gas. If I invite someone it's my shout. Got a mate who takes groups of his mates game fishing, and they all chip in for gas. One guy always tries hitting my mate up for a receipt for gas money so he can claim it. That got him the sack eventually.
As others have said, I prefer cleaning up afterwards on my own. Got a system which ticks along fine until someone gets in the way. I have no problem with them sitting around drinking piss and watching then.
It takes a bit to not get invited back, but they usually get vetted fairly well prior anyway.

----------


## gonetropo

> If someone brings ungutted butterfish back to my boat (spearfishing), they get one warning. After that, no more invites.


???? stinky ?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> ???? stinky ?


They shit all over the place when they're dead

----------


## A-Bolt

A long weekend fishing and hunting trip into Doubtful Sound on my boat. Someone pulled out late so a good mate of mine invited a workmate of his along. Bloke seemed OK on the trip down from Christchurch etc and once we got in there I put them all into good hunting spots. I didn't hunt at all, just made sure everyone else had a good crack at the hunting and fishing. My trips are always share direct costs evenly and share all fish/venison evenly.

This bloke shot a couple of deer (in spots I directed him to), completely ignored the pick-up times and radio scheds, meaning other guys were left on the beach getting eaten by sandflies. Not the end of the world but a bit rank.

Got back to Christchurch after the long drive from Manapouri and while we were pulled into where he'd left his car the rest of us were stretching our legs while he got his gear out. He quickly grabbed all of the venison while we weren't looking, put it in his vehicle and drove off without saying a word. He didn't even discuss paying his share of costs so my mate did, took my mate just over a year to get paid back.

Absolute prick, should never be invited on anyone's fishing or hunting trip again.

----------


## MB

Can't stand tight arse mofos. Not the guys who are genuinely hard up and upfront about it. I'm talking about the ones that can clearly afford it, but do everything they can to worm their way out of paying their share.

----------


## Tahr

And, if someone said "virtue signalling" on my boat they would go overboard too.

----------


## mikee

> And, if someone said "virtue signalling" on my boat they would go overboard too.


for me mentioning "best practise", "moving forward" or "you don't know what you don't know" "future proofed" or "learnings"  would have the same result

----------


## gadgetman

I took a bloke out in my boat a couple of years ago and he threw me overboard. Bugger it, I'll still paddle myself out again.

I haven't been bought up around the boats with motors so I'm just picking up this crew thing as I go.

----------


## trapperjohn

> Fair enough..BUT, do you have the courtesy to mention that before embarking or do you just rely on their ability to read your unspoken mind?


Hello Kiwi Sapper, Yes I do rely on the unspoken word. Rules of the boat are a lot like camp rules when a party  of men are in the bush on a hunting trip, duties are shared, costs are shared and most importantly each member makes a conscious effort to get on with the other members of the party.
Being confined to camp in the bush is similar to being confined in a boat at sea.
Not everyone shares the same viewpoints as another, and different viewpoints can lead to friction. As I said at least make an effort to get on with each other and the whole trip can be a pleasant experience for all members of the trip.

I think that the transition from boyhood to manhood is to learn to get on and cooperate with those around you, is important.
Hunting and fishing trips are ideal for this training with good roll models and mentors,

Unfortunately some missed out on the growing/learning experience.
This is why I rely on the unspoken mind, a good crew should understand the unspoken word on how to get on and enjoy the actual experience together as a team.
This is my view anyhow.

Cheers

----------


## Steve123

> for me mentioning "best practise", "moving forward" or "you don't know what you don't know" "future proofed" or "learnings"  would have the same result


What about "Journey" ?

----------


## Ned

At least being offered gas money and/or help with clean up goes a long way to ongoing invites.

Definite black book entry if they end up pinching your good spots and sharing them around.

Other than that, its just down to how you click when out or in the water.

----------


## mikee

> What about "Journey" ?


oh god............nooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## bumblefoot

> What about "Journey" ?


Worse still "team of 5 million"...........  :Wink:

----------


## Dorkus

> They shit all over the place when they're dead


Yep, guts go everywhere out their arse holes. Their shit sticks like super glue

----------


## stingray

......actually as @screamO did fill a boat with good blokes , and a diver...and you enjoy your day out ...well except for someone hogging the burley pot ..

I’ve done multiple trips with forum members ...seems that we are people cut from the same cloth ..some spew and chuck fish back but as a whole we’re a good bunch of outdoors folk. what we don’t know we will ask about and others will teach and share ..fishing hunting outdoors is our strength and passion and is what we are and brought us all together ..

----------


## Beaker

Maybe I got the thread wrong...... Maybe should have been - what will get you a invite back.


For me, the worst things - 
- not on time. If we agree meet at ramp at 6, that means your there at 5.55.

- I'll say, there's 3 of us and you're on food. Bring enough for 3..... The other 2 are bring bait/burley and the boat and fuel.... 
- not doing what I say when I say it (when I get serious voice on). Not only could be dangerous, but could cost a lot. "throw the stern port rope at the first cleat, and tie it off" doesn't mean, get off onto the Dock and find a something to tie to.

If it's a day trip and your a Newby, normally I won't ask for fuel money. Normally I say your on food. Next level is bait. Normally, this all evens out. I'm only a 150hp o/b, so not to bad. Bring shit food though.... and that's a black mark. 


As for cleaning, just be present and prepared to grab stuff, take stuff to rubbish bin, etc.. I prefer to pack the boat away myself, but it's helpful if some is willing to be there and do what's said.

----------


## stingray

Easy as that

----------


## 7mmwsm

In fairness to a newby though, a seasoned hand throwing a deck rope and tying off looks pretty casual. So may be taken as not crucial to timing. Until you cock it up and the skipper screams at you. 
Sometimes what appears to be arrogance can just be simply not knowing.

----------


## muzza

hey - c'mon. We are all in this together.....

----------


## Beaker

> hey - c'mon. We are all in this together.....


Another term used, just before pushing a person over board...….

----------


## screamO

This is an interesting thread....
Touch wood I've never had a bad fishing trip, it's normally the muilti day trips where things can wear a bit thin but after the trip is over you look back and say, hell that was fun, remember when so and so was fu-king everyone off.
I do agree with the unspoken rules which everyone should kind of know but really it's only the people that normally fish that would know them. I mean I have taken mates out who are bloody hopeless on the boat and everything to do with boating and fishing, what I tend to forget is that not everyone has had the opportunity to go fishing when they were kids so how would they know what the unspoken rules would be.
I quite enjoy the newby's on the boat as long as they are trying to be helpful. I'm also enjoying meeting new people and picking up on some of their tips and tricks.
I also like people with a different view on things, whether I agree with it or not....makes for a different conversation. The older I get I think the more open-minded I'm becoming.

I spose my biggest hate on a boat, especially when I'm the skipper is people getting so pissed they can hardly look after themselves .....If something was to happen they put everyone on board in danger.
I was told by a charter skipper......you can tell how good the day is going to be by how much piss they bring onboard.

----------


## Gibo

Or they bring no piss, its a fine line  :Wink:

----------


## Pixie Z

I'm always happy to take newbies out fishing. The ones who will get an invite back out again are the ones who get into the spirit of it, aren't afraid to muck in and make an effort to help out and clean up etc., and the ones who don't whinge and complain if it's a slow day fishing. I don't care if they need help setting up their rigs/tying knots or handling fish etc so long as they've got a good attitude. Offering to chip in for gas, bringing some food to share etc goes a long way too.

One guy in particular sticks out for all the wrong reasons. Me & a couple buddies were headed to Mavora Lakes for a fly fishing trip. I fish with both these guys a lot & they're great value. One of them brought a newbie  along on this particular trip (it had been cleared with us first), as this guy had been begging my mate to teach him how to fly fish. He instantly struck me as a bit peculiar, but didn't come across bad. Had a good first night at camp with beers shared amongst all and good chat. But once the fishing started the following morning it quickly became apparent that this guy was gonna drive us all mental. Two of us headed out ahead while my buddy spent some time with his mate giving him tips, helping him spot some cruising browns etc, but the guys attitude was awful. Complete bloody airhead, and just wasn't aware (or didn't care) about anything around him and wouldn't listen to any advice from any of us. He knew all about how spooky trout can be, and had been told to move quietly and carefully, but he would just splash his way through the shallow water without a care in the world. Eventually I got so frustrated I moved about a kilometre up the lake ahead of him. At one point I'd got onto a bloody nice cruising brown that was taking off the surface. Spent about 20mins changing my fly, planning my approach and sneaking into position. Was finally just getting into casting position when all of a sudden a rock came splashing down right beside the fish. This bloody guy had got bored fishing and had walked up behind me and decided to just start chucking rocks. That was the last straw. Guy was a complete clown with no focus or interest in even trying. Was a bloody shame too cos it was the first time he'd ever picked up a fly rod and he could cast better than most serious fly fishers I know. Then the morning we were packing up camp to head home he realises he's dropped a box of my mates flies somewhere around the lake and just took off to go hunt for them while we packed up camp. We ended up sitting around for about 2hrs waiting for him to come back, emptyhanded of course. Never even apologised, let alone offer to replace my mates flies. Needless to say we never saw the guy again after that trip.

----------


## rugerman

lol sounds like a real champ Pixie Z. I've had a couple of guys who wanted me to teach them about fishing ( saltwater) one wanted me to bait his hook and take any fish off. Did that for a bit until I got sick of it and said he could sort his own shit out. he was using my rod and tackle. Another guy ( who is my best mate) started reading books about knots and the like and seemed to want to do his learning out of a book. All good but he also wanted me to take him hunting but doesn't want to use a scope and has no idea about stalking which put the dampeners on my hunting for a while as I waited for him to get gear ( he bought a Baikal 308 with open sites) and stuff. Time to get back to solo hunting so I've got a chance of getting something. Still he has learned to chip in with the boat chores and doesn't mind paying for gas, bait and burly etc... so not all bad  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 57jl

> A long weekend fishing and hunting trip into Doubtful Sound on my boat. Someone pulled out late so a good mate of mine invited a workmate of his along. Bloke seemed OK on the trip down from Christchurch etc and once we got in there I put them all into good hunting spots. I didn't hunt at all, just made sure everyone else had a good crack at the hunting and fishing. My trips are always share direct costs evenly and share all fish/venison evenly.
> 
> This bloke shot a couple of deer (in spots I directed him to), completely ignored the pick-up times and radio scheds, meaning other guys were left on the beach getting eaten by sandflies. Not the end of the world but a bit rank.
> 
> Got back to Christchurch after the long drive from Manapouri and while we were pulled into where he'd left his car the rest of us were stretching our legs while he got his gear out. He quickly grabbed all of the venison while we weren't looking, put it in his vehicle and drove off without saying a word. He didn't even discuss paying his share of costs so my mate did, took my mate just over a year to get paid back.
> 
> Absolute prick, should never be invited on anyone's fishing or hunting trip again.


I have always had the philosophy of shear and shear alike I hate wankers like that

----------


## NzMavrick

Ugh, so many already similar responses. I haven't done multi day trips but me and mates have been out a fair bit and usually grab an extra here or there. 

But people that are newer that just don't listen to the advice for stuff they ask about is the biggest black mark. The other one is not offering to chip in somehow or if they've been at least once before but don't contribute the 2nd time they can get the cut pretty quick. Don't care too much how rich or poor you are - you bring what you can and make the damn effort or I'm not making any effort back 

If I ever steal the old mans vessel, and I would often, I usually make sure there's fillets for him before I eat

----------


## Stocky

> Hello Kiwi Sapper, Yes I do rely on the unspoken word. Rules of the boat are a lot like camp rules when a party  of men are in the bush on a hunting trip, duties are shared, costs are shared and most importantly each member makes a conscious effort to get on with the other members of the party.
> Being confined to camp in the bush is similar to being confined in a boat at sea.
> Not everyone shares the same viewpoints as another, and different viewpoints can lead to friction. As I said at least make an effort to get on with each other and the whole trip can be a pleasant experience for all members of the trip.
> 
> I think that the transition from boyhood to manhood is to learn to get on and cooperate with those around you, is important.
> Hunting and fishing trips are ideal for this training with good roll models and mentors,
> 
> Unfortunately some missed out on the growing/learning experience.
> This is why I rely on the unspoken mind, a good crew should understand the unspoken word on how to get on and enjoy the actual experience together as a team.
> ...


Kind of agree but some people can discuss politics/economics without not getting along. I do it all the time. Although if we're talking about politics like lately on this forum then yes I agree. I agree though it's simple to read the room if politics/economics isn't something guys are into then change the subject and don't bring it up. I have mates like yourself who I know don't give a shot of want to discuss it. And other mates that we can chew each others ear off solving all the problems of the world. Like you said just got to get along.

----------


## 7mmwsm

There are some people, who no matter what the subject, we will not get on. And others, who we will spend all day calling each other wankers and much worse, but we actually get on well.
Some personalities just grate me. They dont get an invite.

----------


## bumblefoot

Not fishing but.... Here is the reason I dumped a hunting "buddy".....

I'd organised a weekend pig hunting trip with someone I'd hunted with a few times, seemed ok. I had to call the hunt off a few days before because something unexpected had cropped up, and organised it for the following weekend. But I taken that person there a few times before and he and some random mates went there hunting anyway. They got their Landrover stuck on the track, went back to the farm and borrowed the tractor without asking. While trying to pull the Landy out they rolled the tractor down the hill and into the river..... And I get an irate farmer ringing me that night asking why I said they were allowed to go out......

Or; another doozy..... You bring an acquaintance out for a hunt. He asks if his mate can come too. "Sure" I say. Coming back we stop the wagon and talk to the farmer who is helluva frosty with me compared to usual. I just think that he must've had a barney with the missus or a bad case of man-opause and think nothing of it. I get home and about an hour later get a ring from the farmer absolutely losing his nut with me..... Turn's out the "mate" and a few of his mates had been out there the week earlier rounding up all the cockies wild goats..... That was in the days when a white feral nanny was fetching $600-ish dollars.

I pleaded not guilty to him; because I didn't know anything about it. I apologised profusely and thankfully he calmed down and realised that I was as f***ed off as him. And also thankfully; didn't ban me from the property. I rang my mate up and blew my stack. Turns out he didn't know anything about it either! His "friend" had f***ed us both over.....

----------


## Bol Tackshin

It's just decent to:
pay towards fuel
be on time
bring your own bait
know how to tie a trace and bait your own
keep only thenumber of fish you need,  not the legal limit and definitely not more than the legal limit
share your catch with the skipper, especially if he's had a bad day
stick around and help stow things away and clean the boat

When I dive,  I also offer to take all the empty tanks to the dive shop for a fill - I figure I'm going there anyway,... Owners can pick them up and pay for the air once at their convenience. It goes a long way to getting a second and subsequent invite!

----------


## bigbear

I would always given a a old work mate venison even when we had stopped working together, sometimes butchered meat or hole animals. This guy was a keen fishermen, i said how about i give you some gas money for a feed of fish next time your out.thinking he might say na na your sweet. Got a message and he said got some fish how does $50 sound. So thinking must be a good amount of fish the wife went in to town and picked up the fish and paid. We would have been lucky to get two feeds out of it. Never given him any more meat after that day.

----------


## T.FOYE

> Me too Pengy. Have you tried taking sealegs ? helps me.
> Great time to find out you get seasick, after you buy a boat


Travacalm is the only surefire seasick pill imo. Also, NEVER eat a sausage and egg mc'muffin on the way to the boat ramp. Dont ask...

----------


## T.FOYE

I'm going back to the begining haha. This thread is hilarious!
I also don't feel like my hunting buddies are so bad after all :Thumbsup:

----------


## rugerman

lol I don't even need to eat mate. Went out from Wanganui a couple of years back with a 3m swell running and I think it was a mix of the swell and chop and a serious dose of adrenaline. I was power chucking water like a champ. 




> Travacalm is the only surefire seasick pill imo. Also, NEVER eat a sausage and egg mc'muffin on the way to the boat ramp. Dont ask...

----------


## T.FOYE

> Maybe I got the thread wrong...... Maybe should have been - what will get you a invite back.
> 
> 
> For me, the worst things - 
> - not on time. If we agree meet at ramp at 6, that means your there at 5.55.
> 
> - I'll say, there's 3 of us and you're on food. Bring enough for 3..... The other 2 are bring bait/burley and the boat and fuel.... 
> - not doing what I say when I say it (when I get serious voice on). Not only could be dangerous, but could cost a lot. "throw the stern port rope at the first cleat, and tie it off" doesn't mean, get off onto the Dock and find a something to tie to.
> 
> ...


So that's a big no for the tofu salad then??

----------


## Flyblown

> I spose my biggest hate on a boat, especially when I'm the skipper is people getting so pissed they can hardly look after themselves .....If something was to happen they put everyone on board in danger.
> I was told by a charter skipper......you can tell how good the day is going to be by how much piss they bring onboard.


Really, really annoying is the idiots that turn up late, unprepared, and hung over as fuck. Man that gets me down. You end up with deadweight passengers for as long as it takes for them to get their shit together. This used to be a real problem with the guys I knocked around with when I lived in Cape Town, fishing there is a serious business as its straight out into dangerous currents and some big ass swells, but for some or other reason part of the culture was this habit of getting absolutely hammered whilst getting ready the night before. Add that to the insane amounts of breakfast brandy these guys would consume, and 3 or 4 trips was enough for me. We were all the same age roughly, at least half of those guys are dead now. 

The one time I remember it was our boss, he of the unblemished character and stellar track record as he liked to tell us frequently. You can imagine how awkward it was for us to try and get him to stop drinking the night before because we could see what was going to happen... Next morning before dawn were up and raring to go getting everything sorted... and this guy stumbles out looking like he would welcome a visit from the Grim Reaper, right now please. He didnt manage to fish for a minute and sat like a wet sack of shit in the corner the entire day, in the way, on one of the only two decent chairs on board, moaning about something I ate. 

Dick.

----------


## Pengy

There is a boat by the same name moored in Nelson

----------

